# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Κατασκευη τηλεορασεων "πλασμα".

## αθικτον

Οι CRT τηλεορασεις εχουν αντικατασταθει εδω και πολλα χρονια απο τις επιπεδες τυπου "πλασμα".

Αυτες οι νεες συσκευες γεννουν αποριες αλλα και θαυμασμο γυρω απο τον τροπο κατασκευης τους.

Ενα μικρο "βιντεο" που δειχνει καποια πραγματα για την 
κατασκευη των τηλεορασεων πλασμα και την αρχη λειτουργιας τους,υπαρχει στο "Link" :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq9pZ...eature=related

----------


## picdev

γενικά οι plasma έχουν καταργηθεί

----------


## αθικτον

Ναι ανωνυμε φιλε,συμφωνω,εν μερει.

Το εβαλα απλως για να δουν ολοι οσοι ενδιαφερονται,αυτο το κομματι της τεχνολογιας.

Τωρα η μετεξελιξη της τεχνολογιας αυτης εδωσε τις γνωστες "LED" τηλεορασεις που ειναι ακομα λεπτοτερες,φωτεινοτερες,ευκρινεστερες.

----------


## picdev

led είναι ο φωτισμός η απεικόνιση γίνεται με LCD

----------


## katmadas

> led είναι ο φωτισμός η απεικόνιση γίνεται με LCD



Δηλαδη η διαφορα τους με τις κανονικες ειναι μονο στο BACKLIGHT?
Στις γνωστες χρησιμοποιουνται λαμπες φθοριμου
Και στις λεντ χρησιμοποιητε λεντ φωτισμος?

----------


## picdev

> Δηλαδη η διαφορα τους με τις κανονικες ειναι μονο στο BACKLIGHT?
> Στις γνωστες χρησιμοποιουνται λαμπες φθοριμου
> Και στις λεντ χρησιμοποιητε λεντ φωτισμος?



ναι όπως τα λες, υπάρχουν και μερικές full led, που έχουν φωτισμό σε όλη την πλάτη της οθόνης και όχι μόνο πάνω και κάτω

----------


## spiroscfu

Η τεχνολογία OLED που κυκλοφορεί αναφέρεται στο backlight, φυσικά υπάρχουν και με σκέτα led σε συνεργασία με διαθλαστήρες για backlight.

Τώρα όμως αρχίζει δειλά-δειλά να εμφανίζονται και tv με oled ή amoled (active matrix oled) με τιμές κάτω από 3-5k € για μεγέθη πάνω από 10" :Biggrin: .

----------


## spirakos

Ωραιο βιντεο. Thanks

----------


## spiroscfu

πχ. oled backlight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6mfQ...embedded#t=52s


oled screen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iokAdeG5GzQ

----------

αθικτον (24-05-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> led είναι ο φωτισμός η απεικόνιση γίνεται με LCD



Ειναι γνωστο σε ολους αυτο,γι'αυτο μιλησα για μετεξελιξη.

----------


## servicetron

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Αυτό είναι και εμένα το πρώτο μου post σε αυτή την κορυφαία παρέα του διαδικτύου. Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου κάποια πράγματα. 

  Υπήρξε ένας δεκαετής αγώνας μεταξύ των τηλεοράσεων Plasma και LCD που οδεύει προς το τέλος του. Η έκβαση πλέον έχει κριθεί με νικητή, αλλά όχι καλύτερο την τεχνολογία LCD. Η εξέλιξη αυτή οφείλεται στα καλύτερα οικονομοτεχνικά μεγέθη και όχι στην ποιότητα της εικόνας.

  Οι LCD κατάφεραν να εκτοπίσουν, εμπορικά τις Plasma από το ισχυρό τους χαρτί, τη διαγώνιο των 42 ιντσών. Πριν περίπου ένα χρόνο, η ισχυρή Pioneer αναγκάστηκε να ανακοινώσει ότι σταματά την παραγωγή τηλεοράσεων πλάσμα στις 42 ίντσες.

  Σήμερα οι Plasma παίζουνε γερά πάνω από τις 50 ίντσες.Δυνατοί παίκτες όπως Sony, Philips έχουν ήδη αποχωρήσει από την αγορά των plasma, πράγμα που δείχνει ότι η κατηγορία των plasma βρίσκεται σε καθοδική πορεία.

  Οι τηλεοράσεις LCD, με τους υψηλούς τζίρους που δίνουν, παρέχουν ελπίδες επιβίωσης στους κατασκευαστές, ειδικά στην εποχή της ύφεσης που διανύουμε. Ακόμα και τώρα όμως οι τηλεοράσεις Plasma υπερτερούν συνολικά έναντι των LCD με LED. Λίγο η χρωματική απόδοση, λίγο ο λεπτομερής έλεγχος της φωτεινότηας, δημιουργούν ένα αίσθημα υπεροχής. 

  Και φυσικά όλα αυτά χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τον ξενοδόχο. Δηλαδή τις επερχόμενες τηλεοράσεις με τεχνολογία απεικόνισης οργανικών διόδων εκπομπής φωτός OLED, οι οποίες καραδοκούν να αρπάξουν τη σκυτάλη στην κούρσα της εξέλιξης.

----------

αθικτον (10-12-22)

----------


## spiroscfu

Καλώς ήρθες Μιχάλη,
amoled κυκλοφορούν αλλά είναι λίγο τσουχτερές ακόμη.

----------


## hlsat

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Αυτό είναι και εμένα το πρώτο μου post σε αυτή την κορυφαία παρέα του διαδικτύου. Να συμπληρώσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου κάποια πράγματα. 
> 
>   Υπήρξε ένας δεκαετής αγώνας μεταξύ των τηλεοράσεων Plasma και LCD που οδεύει προς το τέλος του. Η έκβαση πλέον έχει κριθεί με νικητή, αλλά όχι καλύτερο την τεχνολογία LCD. Η εξέλιξη αυτή οφείλεται στα καλύτερα οικονομοτεχνικά μεγέθη και όχι στην ποιότητα της εικόνας.
> 
>   Οι LCD κατάφεραν να εκτοπίσουν, εμπορικά τις Plasma από το ισχυρό τους χαρτί, τη διαγώνιο των 42 ιντσών. Πριν περίπου ένα χρόνο, η ισχυρή Pioneer αναγκάστηκε να ανακοινώσει ότι σταματά την παραγωγή τηλεοράσεων πλάσμα στις 42 ίντσες.
> 
>   Σήμερα οι Plasma παίζουνε γερά πάνω από τις 50 ίντσες.Δυνατοί παίκτες όπως Sony, Philips έχουν ήδη αποχωρήσει από την αγορά των plasma, πράγμα που δείχνει ότι η κατηγορία των plasma βρίσκεται σε καθοδική πορεία.
> 
>   Οι τηλεοράσεις LCD, με τους υψηλούς τζίρους που δίνουν, παρέχουν ελπίδες επιβίωσης στους κατασκευαστές, ειδικά στην εποχή της ύφεσης που διανύουμε. Ακόμα και τώρα όμως οι τηλεοράσεις Plasma υπερτερούν συνολικά έναντι των LCD με LED. Λίγο η χρωματική απόδοση, λίγο ο λεπτομερής έλεγχος της φωτεινότηας, δημιουργούν ένα αίσθημα υπεροχής. 
> ...



Ναι αλλα αυτοι κοιτουν το κοστος να ειναι φθηνο για την τσεπη τους ετσι οι νεες LCD εχουν μειον μια πλακετα ( Inverter ) οποτε ποιο στενες ποιο λιγα υλικα μικροτερο κοστος γενικα.

----------


## jim.ni

σε φυσιολογικές τιμές δεν υπάρχουν μέχρι στιγμής "καλύτερες" (σε φως και χρώμα αλλά και ταχύτητες ms) απο τις plasma.
οι πλάσμα συνεχίζουν να εξελίσσονται συνεχώς (πχ) και να ξεπερνούν παιδικές ασθένειες αλλα κάποια στιγμή όπως είπατε παραπάνω θα αποχωρίσουν "ηττημένες" λόγο οικονομικών και κόστος κατασκευής και οχι ποιότητας. 

όσο για την άλλη μεγάλη οικογένεια των LCD κάποιο στιγμή θα πρέπει να μάθει ο κόσμος και οχι μόνο εμείς οι ηλεκτρονικοί τι είναι LCD 
πέσαμε όλοι στις διαφημιστικές παγίδες των ημιμαθών του marketing 
  διάλεξε λέγανε θέλεις LCD ή TFT?  (οι TFT είναι LCD, αλλα οι LCD δεν είναι όλες TFT.  είναι όπως λέμε η Λια είναι βισση αλλά η βια δεν είναι λύση)
μετά άρχισαν LCD ή LED, TFT ή LED και ο άλλος έλεγε η δικιά μου είναι LED δεν είναι TFT, που να ξέρει ο καημένος οτι έδεσε 1500€ για να πάρει το 2007 μια κανονική LCD με τεχνολογία TFT και οπίσθιο φωτισμό απο LEDακια :p και οχι OLED
ναι τώρα αξίζει το LED οταν το απλό monitor 19' εχει 80€ και το LED 90€, και οχι για την ποιότητα των χρωμάτων αλλά για να μην κάψουμε καμιά λάμπα.
τώρα πάλι αρχίζει ενα νέο παραμύθι με τα ΤΝ vs IPS κτλ αλλά οι LCD παραμένουν LCD και για ιστορικούς λόγους καλό θα ήταν να τα βάλουμε σε μια τάξη και να πούμε στον κόσμο τι είναι τι (κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα απο έμενα ας το κάνει)

----------


## ggr

*Μια γρηγορη αναζητηση στο wikipedia μας δινει την απαντηση στο πρωτο σκελος
*_Thin film transistor liquid crystal display (TFT-LCD) is a variant of liquid crystal display (LCD) which uses thin-film transistor (TFT) technology to improve image quality (e.g., addressability, contrast). TFT LCD is one type of Active matrix LCD, though all LCD-screens are based on matrix addressing. TFT LCDs are used in television sets, computer monitors, mobile phones, handheldvideo game systems, personal digital assistants, navigation systems, projectors, etc.[1]

_*Οσο αφορα τωρα τις LED εχουμε τα εξης* _
An LED-backlit LCD is a flat panel display that uses LED backlighting instead of the cold cathode fluorescent (CCFL) backlighting used in most other LCDs.[1] LED backlit LCD TVs use the same TFT LCD technologies as CCFL backlit LCD TVs. Picture quality is primarily based on TFT LCD technology independent of backlight type. While not an LED display, a television using this display is called an “LED TV” by some manufacturers and suppliers.[1] In the UK, the Advertising Standards Authority has made it clear in correspondence that it does not object to the use of the term “LED TV,” but does require it to be clarified in any advertising._ *

Και τελος οι OLED που συνηθως συγχεονται με τις led lcd ενω ειναι τελειως διαφορετικες.
*_An OLED (organic light-emitting diode) is a light-emitting diode (LED) in which the emissiveelectroluminescent layer is a film of organic compoundwhich emits light in response to an electric current. This layer of organic semiconductor material is situated between two electrodes. Generally, at least one of these electrodes is transparent. OLEDs are used to create digital displays in devices such as television screens, computer monitors, portable systems such as mobile phones, handheld games consoles and PDAs.There are two main families of OLEDs: those based on small molecules and those employing polymers. Adding mobile ions to an OLED creates a light-emitting electrochemical cell or LEC, which has a slightly different mode of operation. OLED displays can use either passive-matrix (PMOLED) or active-matrix addressing schemes. Active-matrix OLEDs (AMOLED) require a thin-film transistor backplane to switch each individual pixel on or off, but allow for higher resolution and larger display sizes.
An OLED display works without a backlight. Thus, it can display deep black levels and can be thinner and lighter than a liquid crystal display (LCD). In low ambient light conditions such as a dark room an OLED screen can achieve a higher contrast ratio than an LCD, whether the LCD uses cold cathode fluorescent lamps or LED backlight. Due to its low thermal conductivity, an OLED typically emits less light per area than an inorganic LED._

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα lcd displays πάντως έχουν τύπους (ας το πούμε τεχνολογίες κατασκευής), το tft είναι ένας τρόπος για τη δημιουργία του active matrix με κάποια ειδικά τρανζίστορ, to ips και το tn είναι άλλοι τρόποι που εξελίχτηκαν από την απλή μονόχρωμη passive lcd .

για πληρέστερη ανάλυση δείτε εδώ  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_crystal_display

----------

